# Final stages of Hooking up Dishwasher need advice



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

You can drill 1 hole low on the base cabinet to feed both HW and drain from/to DW.


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

Drill 2 holes. One smaller low for supply, one bigger as high as you can for the drain. In your area code might even require a vacuum breaker next to where the sprayer goes. I personally don't use or like them.
You could run the supply line up high (one hole) but that would take a longer hose.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

So there you have it, 1 or 2 high or low, 1 high, 1 low, both lines high, both lines low. 

Its really your preference. I chose low because that is where the connections are on the DW. Michaelcherr has a good point with the vacuum breaker, if you are interested in following code, I like Michaelcherr don't particulary like them.


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

I would drill 3 holes! :laughing:
But seriously, the instructions for the DW usually show where the manufacturer thinks they should be. When I can, I drill one big hole for both pipes.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

1 Big Hole Low. 2 or 21/2 inch need plenty of room when jockeying Dish Washer into place.


----------



## rselectric1 (Oct 12, 2009)

michaelcherr said:


> Drill 2 holes. One smaller low for supply, one bigger as high as you can for the drain.


This is correct.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

my code requires an airgap, or since nobody likes them a loop in the drain line hose up to the underside of the countertop. b/c of this, i drill my drain at the very top, and a small hole for my water at the bottom.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

All My Utilities go through one big hole in the bottom as far back on the side as they can go then when I am installing or reinstalling after service as I am slowly pushing it back into place I am taking the slack out by pulling the Utilities through little at a time until the machine is ail the way in place.

All connections are made under the sink including air gap. All Utilities are flexible, IE: electric on a cord that plugs into 20 amp outlet under sink, stainless steel flex for water supply and corrugated plastic drain hose to air gap then to y drain under disposal.

It all works out good for service and repair if needed and eases installation.


----------



## Bigd3129 (Mar 24, 2010)

For you're hot supply line just use common sence with drilling the hole, But for your dishwashers drain line, it must be as high as possiable, if its not your going to having dirty water siphioning back into your dishwasher.:tank:


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Bigd3129 said:


> For you're hot supply line just use common sence with drilling the hole, But for your dishwashers drain line, it must be as high as possiable, if its not your going to having dirty water siphioning back into your dishwasher.:tank:


 If you read my post again you will see where I reference the air gap under the sink cabinet. REREAD.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

COLDIRON said:


> If you read my post again you will see where I reference the air gap under the sink cabinet. REREAD.


but you don't have the airgap itself under the sink right?


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Let me explain air gap as it pertains to me.

Discharge line comes through the hole down low that goes up to the sink rear where it's attached to a chrome air gap fitting that is screwed into the additional hole next to the faucets- it then goes from there to the drain stub under the dishwasher.

Another way to do this is to bring the drain hose through the cabinet hole and then take it all the way up as far as you can up under the sink lip secure it there then bring it back down to the drain stub.

Both ways prevent siphoning back .


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

COLDIRON said:


> Let me explain air gap as it pertains to me.
> 
> Discharge line comes through the hole down low that goes up to the sink rear where it's attached to a chrome air gap fitting that is screwed into the additional hole next to the faucets- it then goes from there to the drain stub under the dishwasher.
> 
> ...


ok... sounded like you were leaving the airgap loose in the cabinet space. obviously a big no no :laughing:


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Not germane to your question, but I'm curious: is it local code for a dishwasher to have a power cord with a plug? I've owned 10 houses in several places over the years and have never seen that. Disposal maybe, but not a dishwasher. Why would you ever need to unplug it?


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I believe code says you need a plug or toggle switch within sight of the appliance. It's to protect a technician (or you) working on the unit, so nobody can turn the power back on without them seeing.

This is just from what i've heard here, i have no code reference to back this up.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

md2lgyk said:


> Not germane to your question, but I'm curious: is it local code for a dishwasher to have a power cord with a plug? I've owned 10 houses in several places over the years and have never seen that. Disposal maybe, but not a dishwasher. Why would you ever need to unplug it?


Think about you question, WHY, there's a million reasons.


----------



## K.M.G (Aug 30, 2009)

I ended up drilling one big hole in the middle of the cabinet

Looks like the elbow fitting has a small drip even with the Teflon tape,also looks like everything drains fine.

But dirty water hasn't tried to drain yet:huh:


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

Glad you ignored us.
Next time don't bother to ask.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

md2lgyk said:


> Not germane to your question, but I'm curious: is it local code for a dishwasher to have a power cord with a plug? I've owned 10 houses in several places over the years and have never seen that. Disposal maybe, but not a dishwasher. Why would you ever need to unplug it?


The NEC of (I believe) 2002 increased the scope of requirements pertaining to built in appliances and fixtures, mandating that these have a nearby "method of disconect". A male cord cap in a quick and easy way to meet this requirement.




michaelcherr said:


> Glad you ignored us.


Welcome to the innernet. This is what happens. Telling people 


> Next time don't bother to ask


Is kind of useless


----------



## K.M.G (Aug 30, 2009)

michaelcherr said:


> Glad you ignored us.
> Next time don't bother to ask.


Explain to me who I ignored

I re-read my TOPIC everyone said one BIG hole or two

Also if we find dirty water feeds back into the dishwasher,just drill another hole higher or lower,it's not a big deal to me.

Maybe don't reply to my topics then there's other knowledgable members on this board willing to help.

Good day


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

You ignored the consensus that there are two ways to do the drain line: Put it all the way up practically touching the underside of the countertop, or use an air gap.

In re-reading your post it's possible that you didn't ignore the advice. You drilled the hole in the middle, if your drain line then goes up to the top, is secured and then goes down, you followed our advice, if it just goes through the hole and on to the drain connection (I assumed this one), then you ignored the wisdom of the forum.

If I misunderstood what you did to hook it up, I apologize.


----------

